
Dengue fever cases have surged in the Americas this year, says health agency - egusa
https://latinamericareports.com/dengue-fever-cases-have-surged-in-the-americas-this-year-says-international-health-agency/2935/
======
ryannevius
I lived in Thailand for the past year and was unlucky enough to get dengue
after only a month there, despite liberal application of mosquito spray and
keeping them out of the house. I wouldn't wish dengue on anyone.

It's a huge problem in Southeast Asia, and the tactics employed to eliminate
the problem are often not helpful in the long-term (e.g. random spraying of
insecticide in residential areas).

------
rdl
I'm hoping to be in a position to fund a pirate gene drive extermination of
mosquito subspecies in 2020/2021, if someone else hasn't done it before then.
i.e. do all the development and then implement the solution without
"permission" because fuck waiting around for 5-10 years of pointless debate.

------
peachepe
Very true in Nicaragua, and not only a surge in cases, this year strand seems
to be a really bad one, it lowers the platelets to very low levels, causing
internal bleeding, while the body is dumping all the iron trying to fight the
infection.

------
neves
Maybe now there will some more money spent in dengue research, and we in the
poor countries will get a cure for it.

------
SubiculumCode
Afriend contracted a dengue like fever from Budapest. I thought he was going
to die, and his joint pain was unbelievable...in every joint.

------
whenanother
probably due to all the insecticide used in agriculture killing off the
natural predators of mosquitoes. but i am sure the wealthy are rubbing their
hands in thinking of the number of their companies that can profit from this.

